# (re)install vinyl siding from the top down?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You are making more work for your self. Install it per the specifics of whatever board you use.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Use the rotten board(s) as a template. The old boards will have nail holes showing exactly where the vinyl was nailed to it. Line the boards up and snap chalk lines on the new sheathing. If done correctly, you will have an exact match showing you exactly where to nail the vinyl so you come out correctly..... It CAN be done. The only alternative is to pull the vinyl completely off the whole side & redo it.


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Does the siding go into a corner? Mark on the corner where the courses hit, then make then line up again.


----------



## Mister Mike (Dec 25, 2014)

I've done the "bottom up" method when removing a portion of the siding where we removed some windows. mark the corners channel where each piece lands, and hold your mouth just right. 
It can be done, yes it's a pain.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

One more method. * Before* you take the siding down measure down from the first course you will be leaving to the bottom of the first course you will be removing. Do this left right and center (they should be the same or very close). Then determine where the starter bottom strip is in relation to those first measures.

There is about 1/16" leeway for each course so very minor errors aren't going to kill you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove the siding, but leave on the starter strip.
Measure down from the bottom of siding left in place to the top of the starter strip on both ends and write the distance down on the sheathing so it does not get lost.
Once the new sheathings in place snap a chaulk line and reinstall the starter strip.
If the starter is set in the right place the rest of the siding should follow.
Should be able to see if it's a little bit off when you get high enough to use the old nail holes to hold it up long enough to drive new nails in.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a little different method: I like to use story boards. Determine which will be the last piece of siding removed then go up one more piece of siding. Hold something like a 1x4 end up allowing it to touch the bottom of the last piece left on. This is even easier if you use two story boards placed a distance apart. Make a mark on the board for the _bottom_ of each piece that you will be removing. When you start to put the old, or new, siding on you will have the bottom of each piece marked on your story board.


----------

